# Las Vegas



## wellminded1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Heading to Las Vegas for the first time , on the 30th of the month. Any suggestions for things to do, places to eat etc... Any knife shops to check out. Any info would be great thanks.
KP


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 11, 2013)

Where are you staying?


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wyndham Grand Desert. I believe. Hotel was arranged through friends. Any Suggestions?


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you renting a car? That is a little off strip so you will need a car or taxis. What type of food do you like? My wife and I got married in Vegas so we go there all the time for our anniversary. The eiffel tower restaurant is a good anniversary spot.


----------



## compaddict (Mar 11, 2013)

Gordon Ramsay Steak.


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I like all types of food, good charcuterie would be nice, and some whisky bars


----------



## cclin (Mar 11, 2013)

the food I enjoy in Vegas::happymug:
The Orleans hotel -Big Al's Oyster Bar(best Oyster in vegas)
Picasso- try their testing meun 
L'Atelier de Joël Robuchon at MGM-try their Tasting Menu (my favor dish- Foie gras stuffed free-range quail with truffled-mashed potatoes)
Jean Philippe Chocolates and Pastries at Bellagio- best Pastries & gelato
afternoon Tea at four seasons hotel
the show I like:
KÀ Cirque du Soleil
Mystère Cirque du Soleil 
O Cirque du Soleil 
Blue Man Group
Le Rêve - The Dream


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Tried for Robuchon, no available reso. Delmonico steakhouse, is a must for me as they have a large top shelf whisky collection. I am a bourbon head.


----------



## cookinstuff (Mar 12, 2013)

If you like Charcuterie, Bouchon in the Polazzo does a board. I second going to see Ka as well. Have fun!


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 12, 2013)

We did Robuchon for my wifes 50th, very good, but did run around $500. We did Delmonico steakhouse back when it opened and Emirl was actully there. Gordon Ramsay Steak has a steak kart that they role by to pick your steak which is kind of fun. They also have a side of bone marrow that was great.


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. anyone know about any knives down there?


----------

